# ok i added bio spira to my 40 gallon tank and



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

hey i just added bio - spira to my 40 gallon tank.

i also put in 2 3" goldfish and like 7 feeders (1") now what else do i have to do? i put it in about 10 minutes and checked my water levels just now and all 0 (ammonia=0, nitrite =0 nitrate=0). I want to get my fish wednesday think it will be done by then? did i do everything right? what should i look for/expect if it is working.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I think there needs to be ammonia in your tank before you add Bio Spira. I think you need to add the fish a few days before the bio spira. I not really sure though.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

they have been in there for about 6 days but theres no ammonia in tank, i can add some household ammonia, anyone know for sure what i should do?

edit : just noticed my ammonia isnt pure, it has colorants in it and i dont think i can add it..


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I wouldnt use it unless it is pure. Take a run to the grocery store it only like a buck for a gallon of Ammonia. 
If there is no ammonia in your tank the bip spuira will just die off. So some household ammo would be your best choice i think


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

ok i put in 2 capfulls, i will check my ammonia reading in a half hour, what should i look to happen now so i know my tank is cycled?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

You should see your ammo and nitrite rise and then fall. But i dunno what will happen taht the ammo was added after the biospira. It might just kill all of the ammo so you wont see it rise.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

ok well ammonia now clocks in at 4.0-5.0. we will see what happens


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

the feeders produce small amounts of ammonia id say after 24hrs, whether the amount is high enought to support your permenants fish's bio level is another question, i always put my bio spira in 24hrs after, iv never had a problem and never even saw ammonia, i tested 48hrs after intro of the feeders, nitrites lasted a lot longer though


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

ok cool, well im gonna test every 6 hours for a better analysis =)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

a virgin tank can take up to a week to register ammonia. personally I think you would have been better off with just the 2 3"ers. With the bio-load that you are using expect the cycle to take a little longer than expected.


----------

